# Outlook: Use VBA to Print Calendar



## mvancleave (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello,

I posted this to an Outlook board, but I am skeptical I will get as good of a response there as I will here, so ...

I have done a bit of VBA programming in Excel and Access, but none in Outlook. Normally, when attacking a brand new problem, I record a macro that is close to what I want to do, then hack at the code to finish the job. However, there is no macro recorder in Outlook!

I would like to have a macro that prints a daily calendar for the current and next workdays, and a weekly calendar for the next two weeks. Can someone give me some basics on how to get started? Which objects and methods should I be learning about and using?

Thanks!

Mike


----------

